

Dropbox is down - JosephRedfern
https://www.dropbox.com//

======
esgoto
No it isn't. "<https://www.dropbox.com//> is not the same as
"<https://www.dropbox.com/>

~~~
JosephRedfern
It was when I posted this - You're right about the // business though. I was
attempting to avoid the re-submission detection, but failed pitifully :)

